# Adelaide Salary



## petemanjeet (Sep 15, 2013)

I am moving to Adelaide on a $119k salary incl super. Is this liveable for a family of x3.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

It would be enough in Sydney so it certainly would be enough in Adelaide


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes. You are middle class to upper middle class on that.


----------

